# "Old Towne Orange" St. VALENTINE'S Ride, FEB,13th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2022)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride February 13th, 2022
"Sweet Heart" Ride!!!
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @kevin x  to plan a route.😊
Theme: Bring Your Sweet Heart! Ride your Most Loved Classic Bicycle, and
do your best to bring along your "Beloved One".😍💘‼️♀️♂️
When: Sunday FEB.13th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥳
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.




Every body's favorites, at every ride: @fordmike65 & lovely Louisa @lulu






Last year, Sweetie rode the tandem with me;
this year, she wants to ride her Western Flyer....



Second Sunday in February, see you there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2022)

Sweetie said she will ride with us,
and have lunch of course.
Two Weeks away, Old Towne Orange SweetHeart Ride!


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2022)

I'll be riding my SweetHeart!😉


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2022)

Bump this for this Sunday's Ride;
Old Towne Orange circle, 10-ish, 
mount-up 10:30, usually takes a few....
except for Roger.😎



come on out, let's Ride!


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 9, 2022)

Nice Girls Dayton.  Looks like the one I bought at Copake years ago.. I think it was originally  Larkins..


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 12, 2022)

Angel and I plan on going.  Last year was fun


----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2022)

Good group and perfect weather for the Orange ride, brought one of my sweethearts, 4 Henderson but just realized I only took a couple of pics.


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 13, 2022)

Good times great people.  Perfect weather.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 13, 2022)

2022 Valentine's run Orange circle


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 13, 2022)

Incredible weather and very scenic route today. @tripple3 you were missed


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks for having us!  My little girl had a wonderful time.  Thank you for waiting for us to catch up - and I especially appreciate everyone who kept an extra close watch on the new rider. Very cool.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 14, 2022)

This was my favorite house seen during the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2022)

WOW!!!
Thanks for the pics and making the trip to ride.
I have been wondering WHY
a clip keeps popping....
"Bike Shop" chain lube bums me out.
(I use "White Lightning")
Did they switch clip rings?
I rode it home safely,
and will fix it soon.
Hopefully see you all again real soon.
March 13, Old Towne Orange
2nd Sunday every month.





Great Shot!
Lovely Louisa riding VOGUE😍
with Love....


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 15, 2022)

Man I wish I could ride with Yall...these rides look like so much fun! I really enjoy these pics, thanks for posting them all


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 15, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I have been wondering WHY
> a clip keeps popping....



Perhaps try flipping cog so concave faces other direction?


----------

